

Scene.org demoscene awards discontinued - mjn
http://www.scene.org/discussnews.php?item=418

======
splawn
What a bummer, this site has always been a great source for inspiration. I
love browsing their awards pages. At least pouet.net looks like its still
going strong. :)

------
mjn
archive of past winners: <http://awards.scene.org/archive.php>

